# FreeBSD for TV



## deadmorozz (May 5, 2020)

Hi,

Do you know about such a project?


----------



## ehanneken (May 6, 2020)

You mean, a port to a smart TV? That would replace Android TV or some other OEM-supplied operating system? I'm afraid I haven't heard of that.


----------



## SirDice (May 6, 2020)

Just hookup a small PC or a Raspberry Pi with FreeBSD to your TV. Forget about running FreeBSD on a (smart) TV.


----------



## deadmorozz (May 7, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Just hookup a small PC or a Raspberry Pi with FreeBSD to your TV. Forget about running FreeBSD on a (smart) TV.


Why not lol?


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (May 8, 2020)

Proprietary hardware designed for a vendor specific OS? Not. sure what the gain would be, if even possible.


----------



## gnath (May 8, 2020)

I probably my old Sony Bravia TV has some software component from BSD. I have seen some writing regarding license. I have not checked now. Obvious reason is cost. May be that was beginning of Android TV.


----------

